# quadforce v 0.1 FINAL by crediar



## Shano56 (Jun 11, 2012)

quadforce allows you to run the Triforce arcade games Mario Kart GP and GP 2
on a Wii from a SD card. It can not run any GameCube games.

No other Triforce games are supported by this version.

There will be no source, this project is not based on DML in any way and 
isn't using any GPL code.

This will be the final public release, sadly this means you will be missing out
on the progress that was made since February, like USB support, wavebird support
and support for a few more games.

How to install is in the readme

Download: http://crediar.no-ip.com/quadforce-v0.1-cred.rar


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just saw him tweet it as well. Damn you're fast.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 11, 2012)

Justin121994 said:


> I just saw him tweet it as well. Damn you're fast.



Heh, cuz I didn't get it from twitter


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

so even if the files have leaked he still gives us the possibility to play triforce games ? its pretty sweet but whats not pretty sweet is that we will never get dios mios


----------



## tueidj (Jun 11, 2012)

"isn't using any GPL code" except for the loader taken from bootmii...


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

and i already have a problem with the loader can't start the game the wii just shut down


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2012)

tueidj said:


> "isn't using any GPL code" except for the loader taken from bootmii...


Oh my gosh, lets report him immediately: http://www.no-ip.com/company/contact-us/


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

ok so it dosen't work at all i launch the game and i have a green screen


----------



## seam (Jun 11, 2012)

so either this is a really old version or he removed wavebird support just to say fuck you, haha.. *shakes his head*


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

did anyone who downloaded quadforce can confirm if the games work or not because for me it just boots me to a green screen

and also if your sd card is not compatible with the last version of dml don't expect it to work with quadforce it uses the gcloader that the new dml has


----------



## sk0ld (Jun 11, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> I don't know any of them except Godlike. It seems that crediar doesn't believe Godlike's explanation


*cough*


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

sk0ld said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know any of them except Godlike. It seems that crediar doesn't believe Godlike's explanation
> ...



don't come again and mess up the topic all over again


----------



## air2004 (Jun 11, 2012)

Crediar ..... Where are you ?
No more games , come clean with these people please .


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like crediar has done a nightwolve. Someone leaks and everyone gets screwed


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Looks like crediar has done a nightwolve. Someone leaks and everyone gets screwed



yeah i can't get the games to work it just boots me to a green screen

well if anyone is able to get the games working fell free to tell us how you did it


----------



## conanac (Jun 11, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> did anyone who downloaded quadforce can confirm if the games work or not because for me it just boots me to a green screen



It worked for me by using the sneek+di version (00000008.app). I like the loading screen with triforce (or quadforce) picture. Many thanks to crediar for releasing this. Now I could enjoy playing GP1 and GP2 at home. Cheers.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess... it's time to go hunting for the roms then.

This could of been so much better, if someone didn't damn well leak it! Anyway... thanks a lot for ruining it for everybody!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 11, 2012)

Launching both Mario Kart GP 1 and 2 results in a green screen when launched through Configurable USB loader. Neogamma gives a disk read error so that doesn't work either.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> Launching both Mario Kart GP 1 and 2 results in a green screen when launched through Configurable USB loader. Neogamma gives a disk read error so that doesn't work either.



I think it doesn't work with real nand, just emulated.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 11, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> > Launching both Mario Kart GP 1 and 2 results in a green screen when launched through Configurable USB loader. Neogamma gives a disk read error so that doesn't work either.
> ...



According to the readme it does.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

the green screen problem is normal hence why im doing a emulated nand to play those games


----------



## leftwingzero (Jun 11, 2012)

It comes up on wiiflow and neogamma as "Sample Game Name"


----------



## OJClock (Jun 11, 2012)

no f-zero ax then D:


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

leftwingzero said:


> It comes up on wiiflow and neogamma as "Sample Game Name"



does it work on wiiflow ?


----------



## leftwingzero (Jun 11, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> leftwingzero said:
> 
> 
> > It comes up on wiiflow and neogamma as "Sample Game Name"
> ...


No, with the wad installed you can't even access the gamecube games, with dml 1.4b wad reinstalled I get a green screen.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

conanac said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone who downloaded quadforce can confirm if the games work or not because for me it just boots me to a green screen
> ...



im at a complete lost since my emulated nand does not work all the games i throw at it results in a unable to read disc error in the system menu


----------



## zerofalcon (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone wants to try with emunand (Sneek+DI) try compiling last rev 193, it worked fine for me. Nice triforce logo! Thanks crediar


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

I've never even heard of this system before.  It sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 11, 2012)

So... If anyone has this working on Real NAND, could they possibly type up a tutorial?


----------



## ConJ (Jun 11, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I've never even heard of this system before.  It sounds pretty awesome.



It's not a system. These are arcade games. 

Gonna give it a try now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> I know it's probably illegal but, could someone hint where to find the mentioned games?



google?


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 11, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> So... If anyone has this working on Real NAND, could they possibly type up a tutorial?


No tutorial needed, just drag and drop into discex to convert place it in sd:/games then use my dios-mios booter to start it 



leftwingzero said:


> It comes up on wiiflow and neogamma as "Sample Game Name"


Thats the wrong version which just blackscreens


----------



## overlord00 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pretty sad that this stuff was leaked ad we wont be getting any improvements.
I can see why Crediar doesn't want to release any more; disrespectful "scene"/people that want everything now and dont care how they accomplish it. They want others to give them the ability to pirate better and take no responsibility for any other outcome.

*EDIT*: oh, cool, 500 posts.


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2012)

does this work with the new Wii's where you can play though the wii mote and dont need a gamecube controller?


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 11, 2012)

Flame said:


> does this work with the new Wii's where you can play though the wii mote and dont need a gamecube controller?


GC Controller only.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

i can confirm this works on real nand using fix94 dml-booter r20


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2012)

OJClock said:


> no f-zero ax then D:


Bro, you can unlock all AX tracks in GX. Search at Gamefaqs for a save file.


----------



## nico445 (Jun 11, 2012)

Got Mario kart GP running fine on nand. with the dios mios loader  pretty fun


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a question about the roms in question, how can they work with DiscEx, if they aren't disc images? :/

*Edit:* even though it's not mentioned, how do you access the configuration settings menu to change the difficulty, adjust freeplay and other features that affect gameplay?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2012)

Just curious, is it even possible to acquire the roms legally? You need to buy this little boy somewhere and then try to dump the games inside, yes?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 11, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > So... If anyone has this working on Real NAND, could they possibly type up a tutorial?
> ...


Oh hey! Thanks! I was still using NeoGamma.

I take it F-Zero AX definitely doesn't work though? :/

Also, somewhat related, my GP1 and GP2 have the same code, amd F-Zero comes up as Virtua Tennis on DiscEX.
I checked them with hex editors, and AX is definitely AX, but what about GP1/2?


----------



## seam (Jun 11, 2012)

ill try to clarify..... this is a special version just for the public. he removed wavebird support. it ONLY supports mario gp 1 and 2. no you cant access the arcade options menu to adjust difficulty etc.(i dont think u can on any of the versions)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2012)

You can use this save file(NTSC) or this (PAL) to unlock everything including AX tracks in F-Zero GX. There is no need to play the original Arcade AX unless it offers more tracks that are not available in GX?


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 11, 2012)

Works great with USB-Loader GX, MKAGP1 seems to run just fine but MKAGP2 lags a bit especially in menus and loading screens, is this normal?

Anyway great work Credia, thanks for the treat, sucks we might not get Dios-Mios now, I really hope you change your mind on this and maybe add Triforce along with Dios-Mios someday!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2012)

sonictopfan said:


> Works great with USB-Loader GX, MKAGP1 seems to run just fine but MKAGP2 lags a bit especially in menus and loading screens, is this normal?
> 
> Anyway great work Credia, thanks for the treat, sucks we might not get Dios-Mios now, I really hope you change your mind on this and maybe add Triforce along with Dios-Mios someday!



It would be great but I doubt. Mame team is working on those as well.. Only time will tell.. Maybe for a long time. Right now, it is better than nothing. Be happy with it, thought.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> I have a question about the roms in question, how can they work with DiscEx, if they aren't disc images? :/


Is anyone going to answer this? Seeming as everyone else has got it working somehow.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 11, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about the roms in question, how can they work with DiscEx, if they aren't disc images? :/
> ...



it is a disc image


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 11, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> > Works great with USB-Loader GX, MKAGP1 seems to run just fine but MKAGP2 lags a bit especially in menus and loading screens, is this normal?
> ...



Who said I'm not?



LWares87 said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about the roms in question, how can they work with DiscEx, if they aren't disc images? :/
> ...



Convert the roms just like a normal GC iso using discex, yes it works


----------



## ngelDiezFernndez (Jun 11, 2012)

DiscEx support the images but it doesnt have any data of them in database so it output some default info

Adding them to database, just some basic info, should be great 

Dont know who developed DiscEx, FIX94 maybe?


----------



## Markitus95 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible to run them via Dolphin? It would be really interesting.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

So, let's see if I can understand this... I have the to take the rom set for Mario Kart Arcade GP, create a disc image with it and then run it through DiscEx. Correct?


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 11, 2012)

ngelDiezFernndez said:


> DiscEx support the images but it doesnt have any data of them in database so it output some default info
> 
> Adding them to database, just some basic info, should be great
> 
> Dont know who developed DiscEx, FIX94 maybe?


i think crediar did


----------



## MaximilianRüdige (Jun 11, 2012)

Dolphin emulate triforce they said it emulates atleast one game.


----------



## Markitus95 (Jun 11, 2012)

MaximilianRüdiger said:


> Dolphin emulate triforce they said it emulates atleast one game.



Yes, but not the ones supported by QuadForce. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## MaximilianRüdige (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, Hadnt know that, maybe, if the manipulated image could be converted to a iso wbf, or ciso ot gct.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't follow the development nor the drama (I wasn't aware of it), but what I understand is that he won't release "Quadforce with USB support", but he never said anything about stopping his work on Dios Mios. Did he?



Oh and There's a lot of hypocrite here.
The users who begged (or at least wished?) for a leak/rom release in February after seeing the demo on youtube are now denouncing and criticizing the people who leaked it for real this time saying "because of you, ingrate people, Crediar stopped working on it!". Who wanted a leak in the first place?
Well, a lot of users wanted Crediar to release it, not a real leak. But people always want things quickly without waiting and then ends not happy.

I personally started doubting Crediar would even release it officially. I don't know if he would have done it or not, but I guess he was forced to do it now (because of the leaked/released February sources?).


I understand that we (developers) don't like leaks of our work, but I don't understand the way developers acts by threatening everyone else by stopping working on it.
You can still make it better while others (leaker) can't. Don't trust people you trusted, but don't make people pay for untrusted people's act.

(Not talking only about Crediar here, but every other developers who quit their projects).


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just wanted a free release, just like everyone else. But... it didn't help that a select group of people ruined it for all of us and to think of the possibilities that we could of had, if development did continue. As for DM, who knows but crediar...

I'd suggest keeping a close eye on twitter, in case he releases any news of any sort.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 11, 2012)

whats sad really is that people were reporting f-zero ax to be working with the leaked version so could that means that the leaked version is version 0.2 ?

oh scratch that apparently theres no patch for f-zero ax on the leaked version


----------



## G0dLiKe (Jun 11, 2012)

sk0ld said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know any of them except Godlike. It seems that crediar doesn't believe Godlike's explanation
> ...


you got already an explanation from jj, he was trying to make an iso forwarder for the respective IDs and did not have access to the games but yeah, just believe what you want, mkay.

People got DMLTri, oh excuse me Quadforce and can finally play MKGP 1&2.


----------



## secretchaos1 (Jun 11, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about the roms in question, how can they work with DiscEx, if they aren't disc images? :/
> ...


I just dragged the rom files into DiscEx and it worked just fine. Just remember to rename the folders after creating them or else one replaces the other. I just used the IDs that WiiTDB uses for the leaked versions, that way I can have covers and such.


----------



## jurai (Jun 11, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> whats sad really is that people were reporting f-zero ax to be working with the leaked version so could that means that the leaked version is version 0.2 ?
> 
> oh scratch that apparently theres no patch for f-zero ax on the leaked version



believe megazig stated that the leak version contained f-zero ax patches

ps can we just ban g0dlike already, christ


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 11, 2012)

ngelDiezFernndez said:


> Dont know who developed DiscEx, FIX94 maybe?


I only cloned it


----------



## ngelDiezFernndez (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember your version hehe, thats why i thought dat 

Here are some test. Using USB Loader GX and cheap class 4 card

GP - Mario Circuit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRYEshVotUA

GP - Bowser Circuit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G8_gCxhWl4

GP2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXOENtNyU_E


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess... I'll take a look at this tomorrow, once I've got what I need. 

Although... thank goodness that DM is still under development though (for the time being).


----------



## megazig (Jun 11, 2012)

I said it had patches for fzero-ax. I didn't say it worked as I didn't try anything. from my understanding fzero-ax patches are not working


----------



## PizzaPino (Jun 11, 2012)

twitter:


> Update on DM, to prevent any leaks there will be no public beta. The next DM related news will be the release. Release: when it's done.



https://twitter.com/crediar/status/212228459420844032


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

Like someone said, people are better off playing F-Zero GX. As apparently, the AX courses are available on there (as unlockables).

*Edit:*
@PizzaPino: unfortunately... I've already beat you to it. As I mentioned it in the DML thread within the Wii Hacking forum.


----------



## secretchaos1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a heads up for anyone running in USB Loader GX, if you have both of the games on your SD card at once it only takes one because it has the same title ID. You can just edit the Sample Game Name and title ID in hex though and it works fine. I just set them up to work with WiiTDB.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 11, 2012)

Personally I couldn't care less for F-Zero or any other Arcade game, the only ones I wanted are Mario Kart games and I'm grateful that we can finally play them, anyway great news about Dios-Mios indeed, I can wait longer for it to be released, thank you Crediar!



Cyan said:


> There's a lot of hypocrite here.



I don't see anyone being hypocrite, as far as I know no-one ever wanted a leaked build but we wanted an official release by Crediar!




secretchaos1 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone running in USB Loader GX, if you have both of the games on your SD card at once it only takes one because it has the same title ID. You can just edit the Sample Game Name and title ID in hex though and it works fine. I just set them up to work with WiiTDB.



How to do so?


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

By the way... It's the only official release that we'll see (unless crediar, decides to add it to DM).

Anyway... someone actually thought "DMLTri" (as it was known), was never going to see the light of day (didn't most people, think that?) and because of what happened, is actually why we ended up with quadforce.

I just wish the controls were a bit simpler though and less awkward, like the other MK games in the series and with full access to configure options, save games to SD (like with the actual arcade cards) and possible network support (which wouldn't be likely, but I'm only speculating what could of been).


----------



## diddy81 (Jun 11, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> So, let's see if I can understand this... I have the to take the rom set for Mario Kart Arcade GP, create a disc image with it and then run it through DiscEx. Correct?



the roms are like a standard gc iso
just get the rom
you can hex edit the id and name in the rom if you want (i did this and worked fine)
drag in to discex like any gc iso


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks diddy81, at least someone cares about my problem. It's just a shame that, I can't get what I need today to play the games. as I'm using my phone to reply and comment.


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 11, 2012)

and dsepite what  cred said, wavebirds DO WORK in this "Final" build for gp 1 and 2..  heck im even running  the PAL version of the games on my ntsc wii and it still works fine via real nand and usb gx.. i dont see any wavebird related issues...


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 12, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> By the way... It's the only official release that we'll see (unless crediar, decides to add it to DM).
> 
> Anyway... someone actually thought "DMLTri" (as it was known), was never going to see the light of day (didn't most people, think that?) and because of what happened, is actually why we ended up with quadforce.
> 
> *I just wish the controls were a bit simpler though and less awkward*, like the other MK games in the series and with full access to configure options, save games to SD (like with the actual arcade cards) and possible network support (which wouldn't be likely, but I'm only speculating what could of been).



What? The controls are perfectly fine, in fact I liked the controls much better than the original MK ones, having the R trigger for accileration is a mile better, maybe because I'm used to Crazy Taxi and All-Stars Racing idk, but I prefer the control here, my only complaint is the lack of save and the notifiable lag in MKAGP2 other than that I love this build 



LWares87 said:


> Thanks diddy81, at least someone cares about my problem. It's just a shame that, I can't get what I need today to play the games. as I'm using my phone to reply and comment.



That's a bit harsh don't you think? We did reply to you and help you with it


----------



## seam (Jun 12, 2012)

GolfDude said:


> and dsepite what  cred said, wavebirds DO WORK in this "Final" build for gp 1 and 2..  heck im even running  the PAL version of the games on my ntsc wii and it still works fine via real nand and usb gx.. i dont see any wavebird related issues...



yep. i just tried it myself and sure enough wavebird works fine.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 12, 2012)

so i got confirmation from someone on DU that f-zero ax does not work with either version of quadforce


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 12, 2012)

sonictopfan said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks diddy81, at least someone cares about my problem. It's just a shame that, I can't get what I need today to play the games. as I'm using my phone to reply and comment.
> ...


My sincerely apologises... It's just the other explanations were just, copy the roms into DiscEx. When I wasn't even aware what the actual format was to begin with, as I thought it was a bunch of individual files in a folder that run through MAME.


----------



## secretchaos1 (Jun 12, 2012)

sonictopfan said:


> How to do so?


Just make the iso with DiscEx as usual, then edit the files with any Hex editor. At the very top of the file you'll see the game ID along with the title "Sample Game Name" which you can just overwrite with the ID and title of your choice. WiiTDB's ids for them are GGPE01 for GP and GGPE02 for GP 2, I believe those are also the ids that the leaked releases used judging by the info there. Either way it works great for separating them in GX and making them compatible with Wiinertags.


----------



## seam (Jun 12, 2012)

it makes me sad we'll never get to play f-zero AX on the wii.... bleh...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 12, 2012)

seam said:


> it makes me sad we'll never get to play f-zero AX on the wii.... bleh...


I feel your pain, bro.

I'm tempted to buy an actual arcade cabinet just to play AX.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 12, 2012)

secretchaos1 said:


> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> > How to do so?
> ...



Thanks for the help man  and I can use any hex editor or do you recommend one?


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 12, 2012)

what file do i need to hex edit so i can do those changes?

if i hex edit the iso file first then discex it, the game wont load .. i get a green screen.. any ideas?


----------



## leftwingzero (Jun 12, 2012)

I used Wii Iso Renamer and it worked for me fine.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 12, 2012)

GolfDude said:


> what file do i need to hex edit so i can do those changes?



you need to hex edit the bin/iso


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm still having probs locating necessary files to play these


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 12, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> I'm still having probs locating necessary files to play these



"mariokartgp.rar" 
"mariokartgp2.rar"

if you cant find it with that, then hope someone else helps you haha


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 12, 2012)

D'oh!! Logic evaded me on that, I was doing "more specific" searches.  Thanks for the slap round the head


----------



## diddy81 (Jun 12, 2012)

GolfDude said:


> what file do i need to hex edit so i can do those changes?
> 
> if i hex edit the iso file first then discex it, the game wont load .. i get a green screen.. any ideas?


i hex edited mine first the used discex
cfg loader gives me a green screen but the DML booter and GX work fine


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 12, 2012)

How do I boot into this?  Not been on ze Wii scene properly for a bit (kids etc), and Im a bit rusty to say the least.  Is SNEEK and/or USB loader required for this?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 12, 2012)

This works for me on the real NAND using DML booter, but loading times are very long in both Mario Kart GP games, and the first one has a hiccup every half a second that causes lag in menus and ingame making it very annoying to play. It doesn't happen during the countdown at the beginning of a race, however, which leads me to believe it may be related to music playback. Has anyone else had the same problem? Is it my SD card? I've tried multiple different ones, but I don't have a spare class 10 card or similar to test if a higher speed card will solve the problem.

GP 2 is just overall so slow in menus that I haven't bothered sitting through them to test how it performs ingame, so I don't expect the SD card to make a difference there. It would be great if I could get GP 1 to work without lag though.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't even get DML Booter to boot.  It's freezing at the "loading apploader" screen.  Installed DML, booter, quadforce and DML Booter Forwarder and no joy at all.

Is there a definitive "how to" for this on real NAND?  I've got as far as selecting MKGP from DML Booter menu, it then says "loading main.dol", screen goes black and my drive spins twice.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 12, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> Can't even get DML Booter to boot.  It's freezing at the "loading apploader" screen.  Installed DML, booter, quadforce and DML Booter Forwarder and no joy at all.
> 
> Is there a definitive "how to" for this on real NAND?  I've got as far as selecting MKGP from DML Booter menu, it then says "loading main.dol", screen goes black and my drive spins twice.



your sd card is incompatible quadforce is using the same bootloader than dml 1.4b so if it dosen't work with dml it doesn't work with quadforce


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 12, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't even get DML Booter to boot.  It's freezing at the "loading apploader" screen.  Installed DML, booter, quadforce and DML Booter Forwarder and no joy at all.
> ...



Is there any SDHC issues with this?  I'm using an 8GB Sandisk SDHC that I've not had compatibility issues with before with Wii apps.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 12, 2012)

So who is the fourth force? Crediar Entertainment, Ltd.?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 12, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> Is there any SDHC issues with this?  I'm using an 8GB Sandisk SDHC that I've not had compatibility issues with before with Wii apps.


Worked good with a 16GB Sandisk


----------



## SifJar (Jun 12, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> So who is the fourth force? Crediar Entertainment, Ltd.?


What makes you think the force is a person? That just doesn't make sense...I have never met a person who *is* a force.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Jun 12, 2012)

SifJar said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > So who is the fourth force? Crediar Entertainment, Ltd.?
> ...


Fun police on patrol


----------



## AntJackson (Jun 13, 2012)

But surely this program will either break or stop diosmioslite from functioning??? anyone???


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 13, 2012)

AntJackson said:


> But surely this program will either break or stop diosmioslite from functioning??? anyone???



If you have read the readme you would know that it does in fact affect DML, however reinstalling the Mios and DML should solve this problem, personally I just keep all 4 wad file "quadforce, DML r58, DML 1.4b, Mios" in my wads folder just in case!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 13, 2012)

I just want to see if there's something I'm missing. I dragged the bin file for Mario Kart Arcade GP onto Disc EX and then put that folder where I put my DML games (DML works for me btw). I have the Quadforce wad installed, but each time I attempt to load the game I see the triforce loading screen, and after that a green screen that doesn't go away. This is the same for both the first and second game. I've tried loading with USB loader GX, DML booter, and Configurable USB loader but they all give me the same result. Any ideas what my problem is?


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 13, 2012)

There are clearly issues with this, I can't get it to boot, some are getting this "green screen".  My card can't be "incompatible" as stated earlkier, if someone else is using the same brand but higher capapcity.  I'm at a dead end with this, followed it to the letter but no go.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 13, 2012)

SifJar said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > So who is the fourth force? Crediar Entertainment, Ltd.?
> ...


Huh? You know the history behind the name of the Triforce Arcade, don't you?


----------



## SifJar (Jun 13, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Huh? You know the history behind the name of the Triforce Arcade, don't you?


No, I assumed it had to do with the Triforce from the Zelda games.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 13, 2012)

Taken from wikipedia:


Spoiler






> The Triforce is an arcade system board
> developed jointly by Namco, Sega, and
> Nintendo, with the first games appearing in
> 2002. The name "Triforce" is a reference to
> ...





For more information, look here.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 13, 2012)

For everyone else that didn't get or still don't get why crediar chose to name his DMLTri "Quadforce", I shall post a quote from wikipedia:



> The Triforce is an arcade system board developed jointly by Namco, Sega, and Nintendo, with the first games appearing in 2002. The name "Triforce" is a reference to Nintendo's The Legend of Zelda series of games, and symbolized the three companies' involvement in the project



Which means the forces are

1) Namco
2) SEGA
3) Nintendo

and with Quadforce it's obviously

4) Crediar

I said Crediar Entertainment, Ltd. because the three other "forces" are companies. Get it? Good 

Edit: Ough, missed the post above.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 13, 2012)

Still can't get this working, as soon as I select MKGP from the "menu", it freezes on the apploader.  Anybody got any suggestions/advice?


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 13, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> Still can't get this working, as soon as I select MKGP from the "menu", it freezes on the apploader.  Anybody got any suggestions/advice?



you are loading from SD right?


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well... I've had the developer logos come up on both games and then I just get a white screen with the credit counter in the corner.

Is this part of the lag, that I've heard about? By the way... I extracted and rebuild the iso with GCReEx and put it back where is was within the correct directory, if that helps.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 13, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > Still can't get this working, as soon as I select MKGP from the "menu", it freezes on the apploader.  Anybody got any suggestions/advice?
> ...



Yep, in SD:/games/


----------



## kenshen (Jun 13, 2012)

any one getting choppy game play speed?


----------



## TerryG (Jun 14, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Well... I've had the developer logos come up on both games and then I just get a white screen with the credit counter in the corner.
> Is this part of the lag, that I've heard about? By the way... I extracted and rebuild the iso with GCReEx and put it back where is was within the correct directory, if that helps.


Try it without rebuilding the files back into an iso.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 14, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Well... I've had the developer logos come up on both games and then I just get a white screen with the credit counter in the corner.
> 
> Is this part of the lag, that I've heard about? By the way... I extracted and rebuild the iso with GCReEx and put it back where is was within the correct directory, if that helps.



don't compress the games that will in fact freeze the game i had the first mkgp game compressed and it did that


----------



## kenshen (Jun 14, 2012)

is that why my game lags?





emmanu888 said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I've had the developer logos come up on both games and then I just get a white screen with the credit counter in the corner.
> ...



Is that why my game lags? if so what do i do.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 14, 2012)

kenshen said:


> is that why my game lags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope everyone has those lags even me even the maemetchi gameplay from crediar has those lag


----------



## kenshen (Jun 14, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> kenshen said:
> 
> 
> > is that why my game lags?
> ...



will that ever get fixed?


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 14, 2012)

kenshen said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > kenshen said:
> ...



no since its the 0.1 final version crediar won't work again on it unless he decides to work on the quadforce code again


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 14, 2012)

Using GCReEx format (Uncompressed) switches console off for both games.
Using DiscEx format (compressed) should load as normal (if it's untouched). But, when using a repacked GCReEx iso... It freezes the game after the developers/company logos (gp1 & gp2), after choosing a class (gp2?) and when the A button is pressed during the appearance of developers/company logos (gp1?).


----------



## Krestent (Jun 14, 2012)

Huh.  Anyone know why I managed to make it boot once with FIX94's loader, and then every other time the Wii shuts down to a red light?


----------



## kylster (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm confused about Quadforce it's just a modifed version of Triiforce? What does it bring new that I can't already do with say neek, mighty channels, or triiforce itself? Please explain because I'm reading and I'm missing something I'm guessing.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 14, 2012)

kylster said:


> I'm confused about Quadforce it's just a modifed version of Triiforce? What does it bring new that I can't already do with say neek, mighty channels, or triiforce itself? Please explain because I'm reading and I'm missing something I'm guessing.


Nope, it has nothing to do with any of those things. Triforce is an arcade game system, which is basically a modified gamecube at it's core. quadforce is a modified version of DML which can play Triforce games instead of regular gamecube games.


----------



## seam (Jun 14, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> kenshen said:
> 
> 
> > is that why my game lags?
> ...



most people have reported these lags, yes. and i noticed them in crediars mametchi video as well. but has anyone actually tried quadforce on different SD cards with different read speeds and checked if the lag was better or worse? i only have one SD otherwise i would.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 14, 2012)

seam said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > kenshen said:
> ...



its because in the real hardware the game is copied on the internal ram so the game don't lag on real hardware its diffferent on the wii because the game is always being read from the sd card


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello all

quadforce emulate TRIFORCE arcade system
TRIFORCE system is very similar of the GAMECUBE but don't work same way

the system load entire game in memory in order to play with no lag or loading

to reproduce the system on the wii, the best methode found by crediar is to load the game on the fly


in resutl, if you want to play most fine as possible, you must choose a SD CARD CLASS 10
you can also found more fast SD CARD







https://www.sdcard.o...ew/speed_class/

the most fastest SD CARD you can found can up to 90MB/s or X600

hope this can help you in order to play good as possible 

for my part i can't install it with the real nand installation
if someone can tell me how i can perform it 
thanks 



EDIT

class speed grid
Rating							Read Speed
(MB/s)							Write Speed
(MB/s)							Speed
Class											6×							0.9							 							 											10×							1.5							 							 											13×							2.0							2.0							2											26×							4.0							4.0							4											32×							4.8							5.0							5											40×							6.0							6.0							6											66×							10.0							10.0							10											100×							15.0							15.0							 											133×							20.0							20.0							 											150×							22.5							22.5							 											200×							30.0							30.0							 											266×							40.0							40.0							 											300×							45.0							45.0							 											400×							60.0							60.0							 											600×							90.0							90.0			

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital

.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 14, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> Hello all
> 
> quadforce emulate TRIFORCE arcade system
> TRIFORCE system is very similar of the GAMECUBE but don't work same way
> ...



uh thats exactly what i said in my last post 

and you install the quadforce wad on your wii and you use DM Booter from FIX94


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 14, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> OOKAMIFR said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...



ho, sorry, didn't see it 

i made this test way but still not working
do you know if a full tutorial exist ?

in fact, i have personnaly triforce system but i want to test wii in order to see how it work 

thanks for your help 
.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 14, 2012)

seam said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > kenshen said:
> ...


I tried an old Kingston 1GB card and 3 different class 4's and I didn't notice any difference. I have a class 10 in my phone that I could try but I don't want to take it out of the phone.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

After finally getting it to work properly, I think this is fantastic! 

Using Sandisk MicroSD 2GB formatted as 64kb cluster size.


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm surprised anything above Class4 would make a difference.
Isn't the Wii's SD controller the bandwidth bottleneck anyhow?


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheShadowRunner said:


> I'm surprised anything above Class4 would make a difference.
> Isn't the Wii's SD controller the bandwidth bottleneck anyhow?



really ? i thought nintendo optimized the sd slot when they integrated sdhc card support on the wii


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jun 15, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> really ? i thought nintendo optimized the sd slot when they integrated sdhc card support on the wii


I'm not sure about that, they added support as in "it can access them", but speed is another matter.
I'd love to see numbers for Wii loading speed vs SD Class..


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheShadowRunner said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > really ? i thought nintendo optimized the sd slot when they integrated sdhc card support on the wii
> ...



yes on system menu 3.4 copying data on a sd card was faster and transfering back on the wii is already fast which would be the same for gc games on a sd card


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 15, 2012)

kylster said:


> I'm confused about Quadforce it's just a modifed version of Triiforce? What does it bring new that I can't already do with say neek, mighty channels, or triiforce itself? Please explain because I'm reading and I'm missing something I'm guessing.


Quadforce is not the same as Triiforce. Quadforce merely lets you play Mario Kart GP 1 and 2 and nothing more.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, but imagine the possibilities... If crediar had continued with it...

- support for more games (like F-Zero AX)
- virtual data cards/real time saving to SD
- usb loading
- no need for installing or replacing wads

But... I guess we get what we are given, I suppose...


----------



## AntiPhotonz (Jun 15, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> TheShadowRunner said:
> 
> 
> > emmanu888 said:
> ...


Card speed cannot increase unless the bus speed increases which would require Nintendo making a Wii with a higher bus speed. It can't just increase by itself.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys this shall end this now, any SD card that is class 4+ is the same speed on Wii, don't waste your money on a class 6 or a class 10 if you're gonna use it on Wii thinking it'll increase speed, this is bullcrap!


----------



## seam (Jun 15, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Oh, but imagine the possibilities... If crediar had continued with it...
> 
> - support for more games (like F-Zero AX)
> - virtual data cards/real time saving to SD
> ...



wishful thinking...


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 15, 2012)

So people are reporting getting this working with "old" SD cards yet my Class 2 SDHC card won't?


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Troubleshooting quadforce questions/answers:


> *Did you actually install quadforce onto
> your console?* As it won't work with DML.
> *Are you using DML Booter SVN r22 (or
> any other Loader which works)?* Set to
> ...


----------



## fiddlefaddle22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it possible to run these games in 480p?


----------



## sk0ld (Jun 15, 2012)

G0dLiKe said:


> sk0ld said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...


Nope. He didn't. Actually, it seems he was _just_ bright enough to have gone out of his way to NOT tell us. I've watched him browse these threads over this whole ordeal, and he's said (and continues to say) absolutely nothing. His last post here, March 27th. Now why would he do that? It's probably because he knows it's not a very good excuse, and that I'd pick it apart real quick.
The truth is that he's hung himself with his own noose here. The whole thing is pretty damn funny.

So who _did_ he tell? His legion of followers at Dark Umbra. Why? To save face of course. Being the admin, he knew nobody there would ever question him out loud, and he was right.

You see at least JJ was smart enough to know who he'd be able to lie to and get away with it. Take a guess who wasn't. ;P
"..and lying is bad. Mkay?"

So let's take a look at what he told 'em.


Spoiler



JJ-KwiK™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:00 PM) Why, there's more JJ hate goingn on? lol
JJ-KwiK™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:00 PM) I just seen this - http://crediar.no-ip...ik_twitter1.jpg
ANDYAFRO™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:00 PM) @[member='jj-kwik']™ didnt you know its JJ hate week lol
mastershoes™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:01 PM) mornin' guys
ANDYAFRO™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:02 PM) what game is zgp1?
JJ-KwiK™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:02 PM) They're saying that that image proves I had the games early. - I tried explaining to them that I was trying to build an iso forwawrder for g0d. - DUTag only registers games played via compatible loader. At that time, there where no DML compatible loaders.
JJ-KwiK™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:02 PM) yea, it is
Khan-innator :
(11 June 2012 - 06:02 PM) reminds me JJ can i have the game
ANDYAFRO™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:03 PM) @[member='jj-kwik']™ someone has gone through your twitter account over the last month or so
ANDYAFRO™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:03 PM) @Khan-innator hahahahahahahahaha poor khan lol
JJ-KwiK™ :
(11 June 2012 - 06:03 PM) It's funny, I was getting all these hate tweets and stuff. Now the same people are asking if I'll repost the game because they can't get Crediar's release to work


Anyone else here want to take a stab at why this excuse doesn't hold much water? I'll give you a hint. Look at the dates. That second part is just a flat out lie. There have been 'DML compatible' loaders since well before even the 1st of February. (pfft, that's all they had to do was write the boot.bin and launch)

As if I even need to, here's some more 'fuel for the fire.' ..found this on pastebin through google. It was pasted on the 7th, and I've figured out who put it there, just not who it was for.. but none of that matters. It has since been removed. It's also pretty _amusing_.



Spoiler



Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:23 PM) was hopingt they would explain it at E3, but they didnt say
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:23 PM) "Intellectual Property. Basically what it means is that it is a new series, one that is new and without sequels" that was easy lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:28 PM) does the MKArcade GP dls come with source files? or where do I go about getting them?
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:32 PM) If you want to install the channel wads use option 1 if you don't, you will need a DML compatible version USB Loader
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:33 PM) what format does the game use? is it a GC game or just a wad thing?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:34 PM) I don't want to install anything. I just want to read the source code for the modified DML
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:35 PM) is that the only reason your here?
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:36 PM)
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:36 PM) kinda weird question
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:36 PM) mostly. I also follow JJKwik on twitter and see links all the time so I decided to check it out. interested in you guys' nsmbwii mods too
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:37 PM) you won't find any source code
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:38 PM) games are in discex format
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 07:38 PM) if you are looking for the DML source coe, you gotta go to DML's google page
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:38 PM) are all patches done to the main.dol then? what about mods to dml?
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:51 PM) We aren't at liberty to release any information if we had it. The games are playable, as far as reverse engineering them, you are on your own there bubby
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:52 PM) bubby, lol
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:53 PM) hey tfg
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 07:53 PM) hey zero, mook
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:55 PM) ok, I will RE them myself. though I do need the source for the moddified DML according to GPL license
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:55 PM
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 07:57 PM) OMFG! 3 pages of Intro's.... DONE!
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:57 PM) I meant to type buddy LOL
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 07:57 PM) geez.... that's what I get for not having time for 2 weeks
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:57 PM) who do I request DML source files from?
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 07:58 PM) no one... go find em on google code
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:58 PM) @[member='Mookie']™ lol thats what ya get for going on a minecraft binge
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 07:59 PM) No... that's what I get for working nonstop on that freaking camper!
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:59 PM) so they haven't modified DML at all? thank you. that tells me they have patched the main.dol for sure then
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 07:59 PM) that's why I haven't had time to be here or do anything! MC time is NOTHING compared to that!
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 07:59 PM) time to fire up megagecko and patch in my custom PPC debugger
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:00 PM) btw... when the fuck you getting it dude??????
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:00 PM) lol Good Luck with that
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:00 PM) hopefully this weekend if I can get a day off
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:01 PM) should be easy, bindiff alone and symbolizer will give all relevant info
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:01 PM) lagging a bit ,on the boys' PC with wireless and uploading and torrenting LOL
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:01 PM) or WiiTools
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:02 PM) what are you trying to do mz?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:02 PM) just want to get the info on what was done to make it work
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:02 PM) curiousity is a bitch to me sometimes
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:02 PM) coders are always welcome here as long as you want to contribute and not sabotage
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:03 PM) not trying to sabotage. I just want info on how things are done
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:03 PM) I've only gotten it working with the forwarder, and not directly through a usb loader
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:03 PM) the ppl that put this together worked long and hard, nothing wrong with curioesity and learnibg, just checking
tcharger :	  (05 June 2012 - 08:03 PM) I would try to develop a report before tryign to get into the inner circles of development...hell I have thought about asking but been hesitant
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:03 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ I have themm both running via Wiiflow
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:04 PM) goddamn
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:04 PM) what the hell
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:04 PM) what all did you install?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:05 PM) not too worried about inner circle of devs. I have too much on my plate with Riivolution development. Newer Super Mario Bros Wii dev. IOS exploits. arm and ppc decompiler plugins for IDA and megagecko+megaIOS

I just like learning how things are done though sometimes
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:05 PM) mod R280 the triforce wad, D2x V8 and running them all with default settings
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:05 PM) just the triiforce wad?
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:05 PM) hmmm... apparantly 4 player co-op is new.... so i guess Zelda Four Swords and Mario Wii were just figments of imagination
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:06 PM) your on 280 tfg?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:06 PM) zero, is that related to something from E3?
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:06 PM) yea
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:06 PM) yeah they run from 280
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:07 PM) they're talling about FarCry 3 "We got something new, 4 player co-op"
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:07 PM) FarCry 3 ppl dont know wtf theyre talking about
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:07 PM) maybe it's new to that game....
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:08 PM) not new to the console it's self.....
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:08 PM) they shouldve said new to the game
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:09 PM) missing words can screw ppl over and change what they say cmopletely
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:11 PM) showing wonderbook.. yeah, im with everyne else on this.... looks stupid
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:12 PM) I didn't see any ofthe sony stuff
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:12 PM) I only say the xbox stuff this morning on the xbox....
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:12 PM) was rather boring if you ask me.... though tthere would be more interesting stuff....
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:12 PM) its pretty meh... not kissin anything
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:13 PM) its all been meh
tcharger :	  (05 June 2012 - 08:13 PM) Every single presentation was lackluster and underwhelming...completely dissapointed
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:13 PM) nope... I'm not kissing anything
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:13 PM) but, Microsoft.... was kinda like torture
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:13 PM) not missin anything**
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:14 PM) had to play wth it !
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:14 PM) i wanna see Capcom's.... interested to see what MegaMan titles they talk about and cancel 5 months later
tcharger :	  (05 June 2012 - 08:14 PM) Hahaha
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:16 PM) ugh, dml is modified in that wad. where do I request source files for it?
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:17 PM) the request forum
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:18 PM) ehoh
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:18 PM) thank you kindly, I shall do so
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:21 PM) lol
Mookie™ :	 (05 June 2012 - 08:21 PM) pondering going to be early.... since I'm not going to play MC today
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:22 PM) @megazig - hey man. I didn't know you were a member here.
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:22 PM) Zero is a nut
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:23 PM) he just joined
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:23 PM) whatd i do? lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:23 PM) Oh... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:24 PM) That's awesome!
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:24 PM) telling him to post in requests for DML source code info
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:24 PM) just got here jj. followed your twitter links to the gold
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:25 PM) /me created a topic called "*Triiforce Arcade System v2 source files*" in *Requests*
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:25 PM)
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) @megazig - sweet!
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) I'm uploading a VID right now
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) is the request forum not ooir request?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) Of it in action.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) done and done. thank you zero
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:26 PM) @megazig - I don't know about the source though....
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:27 PM) kinda need it for GPL
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:27 PM) I'll ask though.... He might.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:27 PM)
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:27 PM) @megazig - I agree. I'll ask him
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:28 PM) yea, me too.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:32 PM) Video's almost done.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:32 PM) uploading I mean
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:33 PM) ew, wonder if this is a crediar or other dev issue. this asm is ugly with pointless register read and pokes right at the start of main()
ANDYAFRO™ :   (05 June 2012 - 08:33 PM) you would just have to keep a copy of both dml's in your wad folder
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:33 PM) I played for a bit earlier
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:34 PM) @megazig - lol... probably other. It wasn't from Crediar.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:35 PM) *(vu32*)0xd800030 = *(vu32*)0xd800030;
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:36 PM) even left in the "DIOS-MIOS Lite by crediar" and other debug strings. some funny hackery here
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:36 PM) Here we go - 
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:37 PM) @megazig - it wasn't given to me by him
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:37 PM) i don't even know him
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:37 PM) lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:37 PM) bingo, found the patches for Mario Kart GP in the arm module
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:38 PM) there you go... lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:38 PM) heh. looks like 2 minutes of coding to replicate
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:38 PM) sweet
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:39 PM) There were other games released for triforce. It would be sweet it this works for those as well.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:39 PM) I was told that the game.iso was patched also.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:39 PM) Fzero AX ?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:40 PM) yea
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:41 PM) Nice
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:42 PM) lol
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:42 PM) That would be awesome
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:42 PM) fzero ax is patched too with this one
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:44 PM) sweet
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) hey hey
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) fzero is patched too?
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) sweeet!
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ - heyoh!
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) I wouldn't have expected the code to be messy, that is surprising
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) thanks for da heads up!
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) hey JJ!
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM) Nice vid, lol
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:45 PM)
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:46 PM) lol
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:46 PM) yeah I just watched it too. That will bring alot of ppl wanting those games
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:46 PM) I'm sick, so I sound like I'm breathing super heavy.
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:46 PM) word gets out quick
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:46 PM) feel better man!
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) @[member='jj-kwik']™ I thought you were just.................excited LOL
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) damn, now i gotta try fzero
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) thatfloorguy: hard to tell if it's messy as I only am reading asm. but it's ugly in that it has pointless code. person wasn't 100% sure of what they were doing
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) JJ, should i upload all the forwarders you think?
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:47 PM) yeah if I had a little more coding knowledge, I'd look into it also
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:48 PM) mega.. is it possible that they did that on purpose?
theblacknome :  (05 June 2012 - 08:48 PM) /me created a topic called "*Hi*" in *Introductions, Farewells & Vacations*
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:48 PM) I guess if I spent more time exploring during summer break I'd know more LOL
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:49 PM) it's possible they did it on purpose. it's not needed though. so if they did it on purpose, they did it wrong on purpose
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:49 PM) right, thats what i meant.. like through in a bunch of slop on purpose to discourage people from messing with it
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:49 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ - If you'd like
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:51 PM) unlikely that they did it to discourage. it just makes it look bad. doubt there's more than a handful of other people who can even understand the arm asm that's going on. most wii people stick to ppc stuff since that's the game code
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) well DUdes gonna call it a nite, early day tomorrow
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) @megazig again, welcome to the community
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) @thatfloorguy™ Later man
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) so it was probably more of a trial and error with the coding then, eh?
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) night TFG!
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) Feel better soon @[member='jj-kwik']™
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) thanks for the hot tip
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) @megazig - I don't know what to tell you man...
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) L8Rz DU
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) goddamn disc
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:52 PM) thank you, thatfloorguy. have a good one
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) hey, it works
thatfloorguy™ :	   (05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) lol NP man
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) that's what ya say. Or...
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) "some like it sloppy"
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:53 PM) lol
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:54 PM) i hate saying "go celtics"
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:54 PM) sorry, basketballin' in the background
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:56 PM) arghh, i think i deleted my fzeroax like a week ago
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:57 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:57 PM) I ver dl'ed it
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:57 PM) *never
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:58 PM) shit
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 08:58 PM) it's not up here anymore is it?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:59 PM) I don't think so.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 08:59 PM)
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:01 PM) Fuck, I feel terrible
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:01 PM) ahh, get better man!!
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:01 PM) i found a d/l link
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:01 PM) I'll upload it if it works
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:01 PM) sweet
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:03 PM) you should see output over usbgecko while loading FZero AX that it is patching that game too
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:03 PM) why does it take so long for some members accounts to validate?
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:04 PM) there's people from 4 oclock still not validated
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:04 PM) @megazig - what's it like?
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:04 PM) theres a guy from june 3rd
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:05 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ - They didn't validate the e-mail?
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:05 PM) i dunno. i had a friend who tried to join a few hours ago
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:05 PM) never got an email
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:06 PM) What's their username, I'll take a look
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:06 PM) JJ-KwiK: it'll say "Patch: F-Zero AX\n" when it verifies that is the disc being loaded
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:06 PM) seam
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:06 PM) Oh... lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:06 PM) I don't have the game, just reading asm still
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:07 PM) @megazig - Still though, that's pretty funny
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:08 PM) damn, i thought i had it backed up when i deleted it, i wanna try it!
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:08 PM) i never tried it without the damn disc!
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:08 PM) Sorry, apparently i can't multitask. lol @megazig was only supposed to get "that's pretty funny"
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:09 PM) did he check his junk folder? It should've been sent.
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:09 PM) i'll ask him
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:09 PM) He's a member now.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:09 PM) I just moved him usergroups
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:10 PM) okay, coolio thanks
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:10 PM) NP
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:11 PM) I'll brb
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:11 PM) Poop
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 09:11 PM) thats a good reason to brb
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:12 PM) ah, forgot until I found the dbgprintf() function that it logs to dml.log too. so you will see it on your sd card when you load F-Zero AX even if you don't own a usbgecko
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 09:14 PM) hello
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 09:17 PM) /me created a topic called "*i came to party. heard this was the place to do that*" in *Introductions, Farewells & Vacations*
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:17 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ 0 bak
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:18 PM) @megazig - awesome
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:18 PM) ruh roh. more bad coding. hoping this is a crediar mistake. dbgprintf calls itself
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:18 PM) Doesn't the boot.bin in the gamesfolder log the game you'v been playing too?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:25 PM) hmmmm... not sure. lemme check some source
zerofalcon :	(05 June 2012 - 09:26 PM) /me created a topic called "*Hey*" in *Introductions, Farewells & Vacations*
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:27 PM) @seam - welcome man
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:28 PM) JJ-KwiK: it saves the path to the .iso in boot.bin. doesn't say the name of the game though
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:29 PM) oh....
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:30 PM) Oh, so I guess it re-writes it when you load a diff game
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:30 PM) yessir
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:32 PM) Makes sense
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 09:32 PM) well, the recursive dbgprintf() is sorta a crediar mistake. but he commented it out. so the other guy messed this one up too
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:32 PM) ah
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 09:35 PM) "We are gathered here to try to change the name of San Francisco to something a little less gay"
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 09:36 PM) ugh... got a headache... hurts like hell >.>
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:38 PM) That's balls
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 09:39 PM) and my eyes itch
Zero Aurion? :		(05 June 2012 - 09:39 PM) and i almost ran over my cats tail with my chair's wheels... guess that woulda been a little funny, though
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 09:39 PM)
skid :  (05 June 2012 - 09:48 PM) /me created a topic called "*Hi*" in *Introductions, Farewells & Vacations*
wookie :		(05 June 2012 - 10:08 PM) /me replied to *PlayStation Plus to Receive 12 Blockbuster Games For Free Starting Tomorrow*
wookie :		(05 June 2012 - 10:08 PM) yo
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:09 PM) YO
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:09 PM) hey jj-kwik, does your mario kart gp one lag a bit,, gp2 doesn't at all,only 1
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:10 PM) no. they both work at full speed for me
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:11 PM) GP2 is almost twice as big as gp1.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:11 PM) What class is your sd card?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:12 PM) huh,, funny,, im running a class 10 sony 16gb ,, so ..
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:12 PM) hmmm
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:12 PM) how are you loading the games?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:12 PM) is the triforce wads the same for both
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:13 PM) yea
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:13 PM) dang,, oh well,, thanks,, for sharing,, maybe it will be all good when usb is offered
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:13 PM) Are you trying to load it via channel or from a loader?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:14 PM) channel
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:14 PM) nono... it's a bit tricky to get working...
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:14 PM) what?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:14 PM) Try via a loader like you would any other dml game.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:14 PM) ok i use ,wiiflow
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:15 PM) different setups work for different people
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:15 PM) Try wiiflow or neogamma.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:15 PM) I have issues loading the games via channel too
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:15 PM) They only load sometimes. They always work via neogamma though. From my experience anyways.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:15 PM) ok ill try, what is prefered,,
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:16 PM) As for your lag issue, I have no idea. Post a help topic. I'm sure you'll get it working as I only have a class 4 and they both run at full speed for me.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:16 PM) neogamma,, acts up with me ,, wiiflow and usb loader,, is prefered on my end
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:16 PM) Neogamma works best for me. Has to be the latest though, so it supports dml loading
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:17 PM) Try cfg loader then
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:17 PM) i have them all ,, im at work ,, i ll hit the help topic tom, if no go,,
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:18 PM) Awesome
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:18 PM) They both work flawlessly though. It just takes some tweaking.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:18 PM) I had the exact same issue, so don't give up. lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:18 PM) You were looking forward to these.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:20 PM) heck ,yeah,, and i love them,, and kick @@@ covers by the way...
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:20 PM) Thanks man... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:20 PM) I worked hard on them, although they look legit
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:21 PM) ps can u ask to have a patch for ,the announce off for mkgp2 ..lol
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:22 PM) if you can ,, we need a new wiimms mario kart cover for his new release,,
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:24 PM) I don't think that's possible, although you could unpack the iso and try editing that file....
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:25 PM) as for the cover, I was going to make one, but someone said Wiimms had it covered.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:25 PM) lol i wouldn't know where to even look,,
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:25 PM) cool,, on the cover,, i just suck with photo shop
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:26 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:26 PM) Well, if one isn't made in a few days, I'll make one
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:27 PM) cool,, how the job search going.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:27 PM) I haven't looked... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:28 PM) I'm paid a ton to not look. lol
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:28 PM) really,, well thats cool,, im working around 100hrs a week,
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:29 PM) tired of working all the time..
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:30 PM) Yea, that sounds terrible...
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:30 PM) I was working 2 jobs, but then quite one and got laid off by the other.. hahaha
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:31 PM) i own my computer bus,, then i work on trains,, lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:31 PM) That's sweet
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:32 PM) for the site,, we need 500 per year,,?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:34 PM) 500?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:34 PM) donation goal,,
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:35 PM) which site?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:36 PM) DU
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:36 PM) Oh, I see... lol no
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:36 PM) Well, kinda
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:37 PM) to cover hosting
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:37 PM) and other stuff
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:37 PM) cover hosting,,??
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:38 PM) I thought the loaders used gametdb
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:38 PM) They do, but DU isn't ran from gametdb
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:39 PM) We're an Independent site paying our own costs.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:40 PM) Oh... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:40 PM) I meant to we need the money to cover(pay) for our hosting
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:40 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:40 PM) I misunderstood you
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:41 PM)
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:41 PM) cool,, noob questions,, just wanted to ask
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:42 PM) hey megaziq
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:42 PM) @megazig ?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 10:42 PM) megazig,,sorry
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:42 PM) lol
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:43 PM) howdy. just thinking about bad implications from the triforce leak. diosmios cancelation eminent
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:43 PM) g0dlike didn't think this through I don't think
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:44 PM) Should I remove it?
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:44 PM) The links I mean
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:44 PM) it's already getting discussed in the private diosmios channel. probably too late
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:45 PM) This doesn't matter to me, but I don't want to be apart of something that cripples the scene... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:45 PM) @megazig - you have access to things I don't... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:45 PM) Well that's balls
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:46 PM)
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:46 PM) I know quite a few people in the scene. from being in the private hbc channel to usbloaderGX private channel, to diosmios channel. to Riivolution, to...
I get around
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:46 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:47 PM) I haven't been following the dml/wii scene for a while now.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:47 PM) I was actively involved before, but got tired of it.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:47 PM) I'm not as active, but I still have lots of projects that need finished for people. and I am lucky enough that my work bought IDA for me so I can do some RE'ing there
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:48 PM) @megazig - Well, if i remove it now, it won't make a difference, will it?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:48 PM) probably not now, no
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:48 PM) Was he actually going to release dm?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:49 PM) yep. he was going to start the beat after e3. so any day now
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:49 PM) *beta
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:49 PM) lol... well that's bad timing... lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:50 PM) I didn't know...
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:51 PM) And yea, everyone seemed to have moved on...
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:51 PM) *seems
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:54 PM) @megazig - K, I removed the files from the file host.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:55 PM) Not that it will make much diff now.
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:56 PM) we'll see. probably know in the next few hours
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:56 PM) yea
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:57 PM) What sort of projects have you been working on as of late?
megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:59 PM) ppc and arm decompilers (technically asm to llvm ir)
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:00 PM) awesome
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:11 PM) @megazig - let me know the verdict
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:32 PM) K, well DU's dead now
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:32 PM) *chat
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:32 PM) im still here kwik
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:33 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:33 PM) Hey
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:33 PM) @bm123456$ - how's work?
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:34 PM) i didn't know megazig was a member here.. cool he is a good dev
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:34 PM) good , training some rookie's hahah
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:34 PM) Yea
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:34 PM) hahahaha
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:34 PM) I don't know the first thing about coding. lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:36 PM) He's been around for a while.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:36 PM) I remember reading his posts when I first started on the wii scene
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:36 PM) @ Wadder. lol
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:39 PM) yeah i read his profile on wiibrew a few years back,,and tuedj
duarte205 :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:39 PM) /me created a topic called "*greeting*" in *Introductions, Farewells & Vacations*
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:39 PM) wadder,, thought that site went down
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:41 PM) No, it's still up.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:41 PM) Wilsoff took over.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:41 PM) http://wadder.freeforums.org/index.php
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:42 PM) i use to get my forwarders from there when i first started.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:42 PM) me too... lol
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:42 PM) man i wish someone would update and work on Mighty channels still .
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:42 PM) I still visit, although the site's not as active anymore
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:43 PM) i like my vc and wiiware seperate
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:43 PM) @bm123456$ - the wii scene's dying man... lol
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:43 PM) i ll stay online thru,, i still help people mod the old xbox 's
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:44 PM) the black ones
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:44 PM) ive been on the wii scene from the start just never posted,, only read
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:44 PM) yea
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:45 PM) I was more active in channels and custom games.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:45 PM) I never really developed any useful tools.
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:46 PM) i still stay in contact with Wiimpathy,, im trying to talk him into adding more features to gxgeo.lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:47 PM) lol
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:47 PM) Sweet
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:47 PM) SDHC support would be nice
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:47 PM) it has sdhc support
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:48 PM) i think???
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:48 PM) Although, I think we would just have to compile his source with the latest libogc to get that.
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:48 PM) Oh, last I checked it didn't, but it probably does now... lol
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 11:48 PM) "the wii scenes dying"
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 11:48 PM) no way
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) its doin prett good considering its its last real year
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) *pretty
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) everytime i compile ,,i just get errors.. so i just ask wiimpathy do make my test dols for me..hehe
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) hey seam
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) @seam - That's true...
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) @bm123456$ lol
seam :  (05 June 2012 - 11:49 PM) keeps me busy daily
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:50 PM) is giantpune a member
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:50 PM) alias prob lol
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 11:51 PM) bewbs
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:51 PM) i made my own mame cabinet so i could get my neo geo fix,, tired of waiting on gxgeo
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:52 PM) @seam - me too. Although, it's mostly helping members here now, instead of on my wii
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 11:52 PM) hey whatsup brian
JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 11:52 PM) @[member='mastershoes']™ - read your pm pleasse. I need your opinion on something...
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 11:52 PM) haha, jinx
bm123456$ :	 (05 June 2012 - 11:53 PM) whatz up mastershoes!!!
mastershoes™ :		(05 June 2012 - 11:53 PM) Hey hey, Everything!



Anyone else here look guilty as shit? =P
My personal favorite is JJ's reaction. First he's got no problem pushing a release that states it's built on a GPL project without including the source.. 'slow walks' megazig for a while.. and then..


> megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:43 PM) howdy. just thinking about bad implications from the triforce leak. diosmios cancelation eminent
> megazig :	   (05 June 2012 - 10:43 PM) g0dlike didn't think this through I don't think
> JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:44 PM) Should I remove it?
> JJ-KwiK™ :	(05 June 2012 - 10:44 PM) The links I mean
> ...


..scrambles when there are consequences. Also notice how he doesn't say something like "What? It's a leak?! G0dlke!?!"


> <FIX94> http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4255333
> <FIX94> you guys seen that?
> <FIX94> "People got DMLTri, oh excuse me Quadforce and can finally play MKGP 1&2.
> <FIX94> ...walks away from this topic and plays some FZeroAX."
> ...


He sure did. See, now here again G0dLiKe.. you're just really, REALLY bad at lying. F-Zero AX doesn't even work! Never has, and now never will. (the game is directly mapped to RAM via the SP1) The patching you've noticed there is incomplete.

"We"


G0dLiKe said:


> People got DMLTri, oh excuse me Quadforce and can finally play MKGP 1&2.


That's right, and thanks to you idiots that's all they'll ever get. Who the fuck do you think you are to decide when other people should release their projects? He wasn't teasing the god damned videos either. Those were posted due to character requests from the chatroom.

I'd like to think that we've all learned a lesson here, but what I'd really like though is for the both of you.. hell, anyone else involved (mastershoes, thatfloorguy) in this to grow a pair of testicles and admit to a fault. You've made the bed and now everyone has to lie in it.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

I seriously can't believe that this argument is still going on about DMLTri/quadforce.

To be honest, I'd say the leak was a blessing in disguise (especailly for those who got it working, when it became quadforce). 

All respect to crediar for continuing with DM though, but I'm willing to wait for it's release (whether people choose to donate or not).

*Edit:* For those wondering... I've always had the same or similar alias on-line and I don't want anyone pointing fingers at me, as I wasn't involved in anyway, shape or form. What I'm saying is just my own honest opinion, I don't blame G0dlike for leaking it in the first place. As people wanted it and they got it in the end.


----------



## ANDYAFRO (Jun 15, 2012)

There has been no comment from JJ so far cos your argument is void, this gc usb loading should of come out ages ago (it wasnt that hard figuring out how to get it going and how it works so we all know you been holding this baby back - why I do not know) plus off all the people that you should be blaming, who's ever fault it may be, JJ is the one person who should be credited in this situation, he is the 1 reason, triforce and your precious GC USB loading that has taken so long to release (and took 2 mins to figure out) isnt all over the web, I mean Darkumbra is a fucking PIRATE site after all (and no matter what you all say YOUR ALL FUCKING PIRATES AS WELL) and we have sat here and watched people take sides over this, while all the time our site is flooded with people looking for the tri-force, even though they have the quad-force now.
And too be honest JJ has nothing to be sorry for, in the time I have known him I have never known him to lie or backstab, he posted it in good faith and took it down the moment he knew there was a problem (THE MOMENT) and no matter what you say about DU, the 14 members who downloaded it respected JJ enough to kept there word.

Whatever happened between godlike and credier is between them and you lot are just taking sides when the truth is your all just disappointed  GC usb loading hasnt been sorted yet when everyone knows it can be done and has probably for a while, and the rest of you are just gutted you wasnt one of the 14, so blame whoever you want to but stop directing it at DU please.

And no - no matter what the argument or who's takes who side, DU will not and will never release the tri-force without the permission of credier that you can be assured off..

ANDY AFRO


----------



## thatfloorguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Still beating a dead horse eh?

I am happy Crediar has chosen to continue work on DM also, yet am somewhat surprised at the mention of my name. I played no part in any of this and was not one of the 14 that DL'd it. I haven't asked for it and Do not have access to it. I respect and appreciate the work you guys do for the Wii scene, but if something that is to be kept secret is given to enough people, it will inevitably be released.

That being said whoever is posting the chat convo from DU here feel free to grow a pair and post your opinion in the live Chat also. All members are free to post their personal opinion without any repercussions as long they do not intentionally insult another member or staff in the process.


Agreed ANDYAFRO, JJ took the links down out of respect to Crediar and luckily, the people who have downloaded it so far have been loyal enough to not post it anywhere else as far as I know of.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 15, 2012)

ANDYAFRO said:


> There has been no comment from JJ so far cos your argument is void, this gc usb loading should of come out ages ago (it wasnt that hard figuring out how to get it going and how it works so we all know you been holding this baby back - why I do not know)


Please, do tell us more about how you have easily figured out how to load GC games from USB. Also, the phrase is "should have"


ANDYAFRO said:


> plus off all the people that you should be blaming, who's ever fault it may be, JJ is the one person who should be credited in this situation, he is the 1 reason, triforce and your precious GC USB loading that has taken so long to release (and took 2 mins to figure out) isnt all over the web


See at the start of this quote where you said "off"? *That* one should have be "of". Anyway, JJ Kwik has nothing to do with GC USB loading not being "all over the web", it has not been released to anyone yet, JJ Kwik has not had access to it. And "took 2 mins to figure out" - yeah that's why no one has done it before in the almost 6 years the Wii has been in existence.



ANDYAFRO said:


> I mean Darkumbra is a fucking PIRATE site after all (and no matter what you all say YOUR ALL FUCKING PIRATES AS WELL) and we have sat here and watched people take sides over this, while all the time our site is flooded with people looking for the tri-force, even though they have the quad-force now.
> And too be honest JJ has nothing to be sorry for, in the time I have known him I have never known him to lie or backstab, he posted it in good faith and took it down the moment he knew there was a problem (THE MOMENT) and no matter what you say about DU, the 14 members who downloaded it respected JJ enough to kept there word.



Swearing totally makes you look cool and stuff. Also, it should be "you're all...". Besides all this JJ Kwik DID clearly know g0dlike had leaked it, and it wasn't an official release from crediar. (Although he may not be completely in the wrong, he did seem to genuinely believe at first that it was by someone else, not crediar)



ANDYAFRO said:


> Whatever happened between godlike and credier is between them and you lot are just taking sides when the truth is your all just disappointed  GC usb loading hasnt been sorted yet when everyone knows it can be done and has probably for a while, and the rest of you are just gutted you wasnt one of the 14, so blame whoever you want to but stop directing it at DU please.


Again, "you're", not "your". Also, "you weren't", not "you wasnt". And I'm not in the slightest bit disappointed, I don't own any GC games or Triforce arcade systems, so I cannot use DM, quadforce or DML. Don't care. Just disappointed at the lack of respect given to one of the best coders in the Wii scene.



ANDYAFRO said:


> And no - no matter what the argument or who's takes who side, DU will not and will never release the tri-force without the permission of credier that you can be assured off..


Bit late for the "will not and will never" (is there really a need for both those? they mean pretty much the same...)

EDIT: BTW, I have nothing personal against you or JJ Kwik. I think I remember him posting at the WADder forums back in the day, seemed like an OK guy. I don't care for DU seeing as it is a piracy site.


----------



## JasonP27 (Jun 15, 2012)

The only reason JJ hasn't posted here is because I suggested it might just make things worse. Obviously no matter what he says you aren't going to believe him anyways. JJ did an amazing job of trying to keep it from spreading once he learned that crediar would be upset. He might have said he doesn't care... but then why would he have bothered to take the links down and ask those that downloaded it to not share it? Because he did care, about the project and about others wanting to benefit from it.

JJ's actions speak for themselves, no matter how many quotes you paste from a chatbox. When it came down to finding out he was leaking something and it was causing a stir in the scene, he quickly tried to fix the mistake... and that has to count for something.

Gee I hope my grammar is sound. Wouldn't want that to affect the merit of my post.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Troubleshooting quadforce questions/answers:
> 
> 
> > *Did you actually install quadforce onto** your console?* As it won't work with DML.
> ...



thanks for this QA 

i currently format 2gb for 64k and i'll try again (format option from windows, FAT and choose 64kb)

i wanted to create emunand but finally no result but i saw on my dump the wad is not installed properly (the file size just 21kb, weird  )
i tried to boot with DML BOOTER but i'm stuck on BOOT DVD DRIVE and can't change to SD CARD

honnestly, i'm lost on all explanation and if someone can explain what is exactly the step, this will be really helpfull for any want to play 

again, thanks for your help 

.


----------



## Deleted-196549 (Jun 15, 2012)

.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

@[member='jj-kwik']: can we make another stop to find out when crediar will actually release DM and bring it back to the present with us? Lol :L

Anyway... I seriously, love that film trilogy. 

*Edit:* @OOKAMIFR: AbdallahTerro has a thread with a handy tutorial in the Wii Backup Loader section of the forum. The thread is called: "Custom GC Channel/Banner Collection for System Menu/USB Loader GX". The tutorial (if it's useful) will tell you how to load MKGP1&2 through neek2o for the time being.

I just wish there was an alternative available, but that's all I can recommend for now.


----------



## ANDYAFRO (Jun 15, 2012)

*SifJar Thank you for the corrections, always remember to read a post before you send it.*

*As for my post - a bit over the top yes (3 kids shouting at me "it's time to go to brownies" while trying to write did not help) and I am sorry about my swearing, but this whole situation is getting boring now, crediar is back on it now, so time to let it go. . .  no matter what happened.*
*And it can be done, what a wonderful wad it is. . . .*


----------



## Cyan (Jun 15, 2012)

I decided to hide the IRC log.
I consider IRC conversation private.

Thanks for that though, I understand better what happened.
I hesitated to hide the "drama" messages too, to get back to release informations topic.
but some users may want to read about it. I may hide them later if I think it needs to.

Edit:
Post set visible again.



@sifjar:
I know it's tiring the eyes to read, but don't be grammar-Nazi on each words he wrote 
just point it once is enough.
Well that's fine, he took your comments in the good way 

@jj-kwik:
USBLoader GX supports DU Tag. (manual edition of a xml file required to add url/key).


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > Troubleshooting quadforce questions/answers:
> ...




ok, know i make some advance 
i didn't understand i must enter in SD:\GAMES the FOLDER with GAME.ISO and SYS folder, that's why loader didn't detect game (just entered GAME.ISO and SYS folder)

now, the game is detected but when i launch it, wii shut down automaticely
don't know the reason why

i make the convert with DISCEX by drag the BIN to DISCEX.EXE
application created
folder RELSAB
sub folder SYS
game.iso

someone have idea about ?

thanks 
.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

When the rom is extracted with DiscEx, you need to change game.iso's titleid and title name with a hex editor or WiiIsoRenamer (wherever that is).


----------



## SifJar (Jun 15, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I decided to hide the IRC log.
> I consider IRC conversation private.


It was a public IRC channel, nothing private about it  But I'll respect your decision if you stick to it.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> When the rom is extracted with DiscEx, you need to change game.iso's titleid and title name with a hex editor or WiiIsoRenamer (wherever that is).



thanks
performed game ID change with wii iso renamer V3 but still shutdown when i launch the rom 
i am a desperate case lol


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you got or done the following:

- put DML Booter SVN r22 on your SD card
- installed quadforce & BC v6 onto your console

If that doesn't work, you've probably got a corrupt rom or whatever.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Have you got or done the following:
> 
> - put DML Booter SVN r22 on your SD card
> - installed quadforce & BC v6 onto your console
> ...



- put DML Booter SVN r22 on your SD card => yes
- installed quadforce & BC v6 onto your console => what is it exactly ? I don't know this point so i can say no, I don't installed it

.EDIT
if you mean RVL-_bc_-_v6_._wad, no i don't installed it_
_found it on_ -snip-

i install it in order to finish it 

.


----------



## ANDYAFRO (Jun 15, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> OOKAMIFR said:
> 
> 
> > LWares87 said:
> ...



What region is your Wii?

Is it a PAL Wii?
Try installing DML r52, Then Quadforce wad to your real NAND and then run your Mario GP games from SD card using DML loader app (not the channel) without a disc inserted

Install DML r52 again to play your other GC games


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

You can download BC v6 through ModMii (Download Page 1).

*Edit:* I don't think, it matters about what MIOS/cMIOS was installed previously.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

*ANDYAFRO =>*yes euro and 4.3E 

*LWares87 => *found it and downloaded the wad


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll take a guess at having corrupt roms then, if it doesn't work afterwards.


----------



## ANDYAFRO (Jun 15, 2012)

I had the same problem with the quad-force at first, Wiiflow would lose the GC icon logo when it was installed, and the RVL BCv6.wad would make my Wii power off as soon as I tried to play either Mario game.

I fixed mine with DML booter (not loader sorry) with the Quadforce.wad installed on my real nand, another person I know managed to fixed the problem with the RVL BCv6.wad installed on there real nand and DML booter via homebrew channel (not a forwarder)


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 15, 2012)

yeap, think also

saw my rom working on my triforce size 344mb
saw rom found on internet size 393mb

md5 and sha1 are not the same

i rebuild with decrypted rom i have (i can play on my triforce with decrypted game using netboot system hopefully, that avoid to use original game  )


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I decided to hide the IRC log.
> I consider IRC conversation private.


It depends on the channel, that was some public stuff so its ok.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

If crediar was able to automatically add credits, how did he do it though? Wouldn't it of been easier to turn on freeplay and switch on the audio for attract mode?


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> If crediar was able to automatically add credits, how did he do it though? Wouldn't it of been easier to turn on freeplay and switch on the audio for attract mode?



theres audio for the attract mode in mkgp 2 but its only the last screen where it says this time it broadcast the race


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

That announcer is annoying, it reminds me of Michael "Oh My Gosh!" Cole from WWE Smackdown! Just Bring it for the Playstation 2. Lol :L


----------



## thatfloorguy (Jun 15, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> yeap, think also
> 
> saw my rom working on my triforce size 344mb
> saw rom found on internet size 393mb
> ...




Both GP1 and GP2 confirmed working w/CFG USBLoader V70 r34 NO disc inserted in the Wii. Wiiflow for some reason doesn't show DML(GC icon) with Quadforce wad installed, also booting from the Channel shuts my Wii off regardless if a disc is inserted or not. D2x Final V8 249(base56)


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 15, 2012)

cIOS isn't required to load NGC Games, let alone Triforce Arcade Games.


----------



## seam (Jun 15, 2012)

thatfloorguy said:


> OOKAMIFR said:
> 
> 
> > yeap, think also
> ...



works fine in wiiflow, just set dml flow to always on. and if its turnin off your wii from channels its cus the name of your games dont match what the channel is looking for.. or maybe you are using a channel wad that doesnt have the right .dol in it?

http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4184775

those work, ive tested them..


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone else is having lag problems or long loading times, try formatting the SD card to 64kb cluster size. It made a huge difference for me, loading times are now fast.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 16, 2012)

Formatting to 32k or 64k is required or else DML/QF won't work properly, however I don't think it matters wither 32k or 64k they're basically the same!


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well... Having a Sandisk Micro SD 2GB formatted as 64kb cluster size. Makes both games feel like it's an actual gamecube game. I've never played the original in the arcade, but it's good to get used to the courses before actually playing for real though.

It's just a shame that we can't play F-Zero AX with quadforce, as that floating around somewhere and I fancy playing it. If crediar does continue with this and decides to include it with DM/DML then that would be a added bonus for everyone. Even if it's completely configurable.

As we know, DML is completely configuarable. But... shouldn't quadforce be as well? as we can do it with MAME by adjusting the difficulty, freeplay and turning on the audio during attract mode.


----------



## seam (Jun 16, 2012)

id rather have a full release of quadforce than have DIOSMIOS released. im still using DML r52 and it works just fine for me.  never even bothered upgrading past it. we already have a way to play gamecube backups from a storage device.. but we have no way at all to play f-zero ax or virtua striker 4. plus being able to run quadforce from usb might improve the "lag" people are experiencing. there's really no use in talking about it though. but i feel your pain LWares87.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 16, 2012)

There was so much speculation about what quadforce could of had, but it was just full of false promises.

Although, we should be happy with what we have... for the time being. 

*Edit:* to be honest, I don't know if crediar was trying to stitch us up into donating for something that could of possibly never seen the light of day. Someone claimed that he was, hence why it was leaked in the first place.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm now getting green screen in real NAND.  USB drive is bust and SNEEK(and SNEEK+DI)  won't boot (Modmii build). Have we figured out what causes this and how to remedy it?  README says that it works in real and emulated NANDS.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're still using DML, instead of quadforce. Your likely to get a greenscreen, when you try to load either one of the games.

Although... I've never used quadforce with neek2o, only with RealNAND and it works fine for me.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 16, 2012)

for my part

uninstalled all

reinstalled in the following order
RVL-BC-V6
dmlr52
quadforce

and still nothing
same result, when i launch game, wii automaticely shutdown

.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well... I don't know what to say really.

Are you using a autoboot channel to load either of the games?


----------



## sm4rty (Jun 16, 2012)

what could be the problem when dios mios booter sees my games, i choose mario kart gp1 and the triiforce logo appears and then the wii freezes?
the game wont boot at all.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 16, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If anyone else is having lag problems or long loading times, try formatting the SD card to 64kb cluster size. It made a huge difference for me, loading times are now fast.



how ? i just formatted mine to 64kb cluster and before that the game were working now they don't


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 17, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> The Real Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone else is having lag problems or long loading times, try formatting the SD card to 64kb cluster size. It made a huge difference for me, loading times are now fast.
> ...



then u did something wrong


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 17, 2012)

Personally I prefer to have Dios-Mios over Quadforce, I'm glad we got this along the way so I don't really care much wither Quadforce get's updated or not, if it's updated though I only want it to be included with Dios-Mios so that I won't need to install and uninstall, USB supprt and maybe try to fix the LITTLE lag I get, honestly I couldn't care less for the other Triforce games, great job Crediar looking forward to Dios-Miso 

Now someone adds support for Dreamcast and Naomi for Wii


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 17, 2012)

Crediar has tweeted on Twitter regarding Mario Kart Arcade GP2 working in Dolphin (even though, it's at the beta stages at the moment).


> First step in running MKGP2 on Dolphin http://forums.dolphin-emulator.com/showthread.php?tid=23763


----------



## sindrik (Jun 17, 2012)

ngelDiezFernndez said:


> I remember your version hehe, thats why i thought dat
> 
> Here are some test. Using USB Loader GX and cheap class 4 card



havent been able to make it work, launched it though dios mios lite, usb Loader gx, wiiflow...


----------



## squirousquared (Jun 17, 2012)

_


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 17, 2012)

Mfox said:


> Hi.
> 
> Strange issue on my side: both Mario Arcade games start well; but when I see the first action screens (with Mario etc...) Wii Mote stop working: it starts blinking and I just cannot interact with the game (so, yeah dudes: I see the game, but I can't play it -_-').
> 
> ...


You're... Not supposed to use the Wii Remote...

Triforce Arcade games are run in the same state as GameCube games. You need to use a GameCube controller.

And before you, or anyone else possibly asks, there is no way to 'patch' Wiimote support in.


----------



## squirousquared (Jun 17, 2012)

_


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 17, 2012)

did anyone tried to burn the games to a dvd ? i can't try at the moment i don't have blank dvd at the moment


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 17, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Real Jdbye said:
> ...



before i formatted my card to 64kb clusters the game worked fine and now they don't even bootmii dosen't work anymore with that card

found the problem had 2 partitions on my sd card one primary and one logical i was able to merge the two partition together again


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 18, 2012)

sorry third post but wow theres a huge difference between 4 kb clusters and 64 kb clusters i mean i even use 64kb for my main dml sd card and didn't thought of using 64kb clusters for my quadforce sd card


----------



## thatfloorguy (Jun 18, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> for my part
> 
> uninstalled all
> 
> ...




Have you tried booting them from CFG or Wiiflow? Booting them via loader without a disc inserted in the wii did it for me.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 18, 2012)

thatfloorguy said:


> OOKAMIFR said:
> 
> 
> > for my part
> ...




after many difficults to run roms, i finally found the good way to run and play 

the process i followed

*format SD CARD with FAT 32 and 64kb* (you can use windows format or any format tool  )

used DISCEX for rom convert
used WIIRENAMER for ROM ID correction (i think this is not something obliterate)


*please download following files*
DML OFFICIAL 1.5 (released today by crediar)
RVL-BC-V6.WAD
DML BOOTER R22
QUADFORCE 0.1


*following step*
install RVL-BC-V6.WAD
install DML OFFICIAL 1.5
install DML BOOTER R22

back to HBC menu
launch first time a gamecube rom with DML BOOTER R22 just in order to ensure DML OFFICIAL 1.5 run correctly GAMECUBE ROM

back on HBC menu
install QUADFORCE 0.1

back to hbc menu
launch DML BOOTER R22 and choose triforce game you want to play

for my part
WIIFLOW not detecting triforce game
USB LOADER GX detect and launch them perfectly


many and big thanks to all helped me in order to find the good way to have triforce on wii 

hope this little tutorial is simple, understandable and helpfull 

.

*EDIT*
*my SDCARD => TRANSCEND ULTIMATE SDHC 16gb CLASS 10*
*MKGP2 run perfectly with some lag but it's very good *
;


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 19, 2012)

okay so i runned mkagp 1 for a while on the looping intro and all of a sudden their was music in the intro for the game same goes for mkagp 2 but instead its only the final part of the intro where it says it broadcasts the race


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 19, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> *following step*
> install RVL-BC-V6.WAD
> install DML OFFICIAL 1.5
> install QUADFORCE 0.1
> ...



Thanks after messing about for the last two hours, getting just a green screen or it freezing when loading that worked perfectly for me.

All i did after installing everything was re start the Wii, i had a game in the disc drive (Wii sports) and it loaded fine off my sd card.
Just need to get a good SD card now as the one i have is really slow.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you seriously telling me that Triforce Arcade Games work with DML r22? :/


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 19, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Are you seriously telling me that Triforce Arcade Games work with DML r22? :/


Look closer. It says DML BOOTER r22. The loader he uses is Quadforce.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't see that properly

*Edit:* anyway... this was posted on crediar's twitter roughly an hour ago:


> Controls have been fixed for Dolphin,
> MKGP2 can now be fully played on Dolphin.
> Oddly enough it has the same lags as
> QuadForce.


----------



## thatfloorguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else have issues playing reg GC games after using this? I installed dml r47 again (which I have used since day 1) and now when trying to boot a game I get error please eject disc turn off the wii etc.

Edit: Updating to DML v1.5 fixed it


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 20, 2012)

InsaneNutter said:


> OOKAMIFR said:
> 
> 
> > *following step*
> ...



great 
for my side, don't need disc inserted, it works without with DML booter and USB GX



.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 20, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> > Controls have been fixed for Dolphin,
> > MKGP2 can now be fully played on Dolphin.
> > Oddly enough it has the same lags as
> > QuadForce.



This is great news, As I played both MKAGP 1&2 fully, unlocked the special cup, I can say that MKAGP2 is good enough as it has all the same levels and characters from the first game with extras and bugs fixing, if you played the sequel you pretty much played both, hence why I no longer have the first in my games list anymore!


----------



## musicman61554 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mario Kart Acrade GP 2 is great in Dolphin.  Does MKAGP1 work?  Just curious.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 21, 2012)

i seriously hope crediar reconsiders the choice he made, as support for Mario Kart Arcade GP2 with Dolphin Emulator is a lot better and has more controls/commands available which would be benefitical for those who still use quadforce over DML on their actual wii console.

Dolphin Emulator (Triforce) is now available to download from the link found in the orignal quote from crediar's twiiter.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't played any of the Mario Kart Arcade games yet. What control issues are present with quadforce?


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 21, 2012)

I found this version of Dolphin that says:

"*Dolphin Triforce Git Changelog*
* Fixed controls for MKGP2
A: Acceleration
B: Breaks
Analog Stick: Steering"

Dolphin

EDIT:
*removed link*


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Compared to quadforce, the triforce build of dolphin emulator has more controls and is now fully playable.

I don't know, if the configuration menu is accessible yet though. Although... there are fixes/patches in place to prevent possible errors.

It's a shame we can't have something like this with quadforce though, as what we have is all we getting (that's if crediar decides to include it within either or both DML and DM).

*Edit:* I'd just thought, I'd add this as a reminder:


> If your using quadforce, drag and drop
> the raw and binary files over DiscEx
> (rename the first folder before continuing
> with the next). Then change the
> ...


----------



## seam (Jun 21, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Compared to quadforce, the triforce build of dolphin emulator has more controls and is now fully playable.
> 
> I don't know, if the configuration menu is accessible yet though. Although... there are fixes/patches in place to prevent possible errors.
> 
> ...



it already has working controls and is fully playable in quadforce... how is it any different on dolphin


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Read this part again, carefully:


> *Compared to quadforce, the triforce build of dolphin emulator has more controls* and is now fully playable.



*Edit:* change-logs (8dbee841ddb2 - 188a24562b9f) taken from dolphin emulator triforce-branch google-code site:


> Changed the gas and brake controls to right trigger and left trigger respectively.





> Hooked up the analog controls and some of the other switches. Thanks to MetalliC for the patch.
> stickX - steering
> stickY - gas / brake
> A - Item button
> ...





> Fixed controls for MKGP2
> A: Acceleration
> B: Breaks
> Analog Stick: Steering





> Preliminary support for Mario Kart Arcade GP 2.
> Thanks to crediar for the
> patch.


----------



## OOKAMIFR (Jun 21, 2012)

seam said:


> LWares87 said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to quadforce, the triforce build of dolphin emulator has more controls and is now fully playable.
> ...



you can increase video output
just tested with a very good friend with a overkill laptop (alienware full 3D) in 1080p and the game is beautifull
except this point, this is exactly the same 

.


----------



## seam (Jun 21, 2012)

LWares87 said:


> Read this part again, carefully:
> 
> 
> > *Compared to quadforce, the triforce build of dolphin emulator has more controls* and is now fully playable.
> ...



god damnit you are a stupid fucking idiot.


----------



## LWares87 (Jun 21, 2012)

@seam: Let me remind you of what you said:


> it already has working controls and is fully playable in quadforce... how is it any different on dolphin


*Quadforce = Wii* - plays both Mario Kart Arcade GP 1 & 2, has standard controls. Uses GC Mode on Wii Console.

*Dolphin Triforce Emulator = PC* - only plays Mario Kart Arcade GP2 (at the moment) with more advanced controls. Works similar to quadforce, but depends on performance of computer/laptop though. Also, playable in HD formats.

Both methods don't have virtual data card saving as yet, though.

*Edit:* just tried Mario Kart Arcade GP2 on Dolphin Triforce Emulator and it works like a charm with patches enabled (you have to copy and paste them from the link baed on the Game's WIP Discussion Thread into a newly created "GGPE02.ini" to get the game to work properly).


----------



## sindrik (Jun 22, 2012)

OOKAMIFR said:


> you can increase video output
> just tested with a very good friend with a overkill laptop (alienware full 3D) in 1080p and the game is beautifull
> except this point, this is exactly the same



using rev 696 and 1080p on this game is awesome

and widescreen is a plus for me


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone else get incredibly bad audio while playing either Mario Kart game with quadforce? It's as if the emulator isn't initializing the audio properly or something. it's nothing but static and electronic noises.

I'm running the game(s) off a 2gb sd formatted to fat32, 64k clusters. This same SD can run compatible DIOS MIOS games with no sound issues.


----------



## TerryG (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm having audio issues myself, but only when running from an emulated nand.  Running from real nand works great, and aside from the audio problem running from the emulated nand does good too.


----------



## SuperrSonic (Jun 26, 2012)

Same with me running Quadforce on Uneek sound screws up.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Running it from the real NAND, eh..I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the tip. Now to see how well DM plays with neek2o.

Edit: The sound works flawlessly now. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Gan1664 (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone tested another game ?

I found this list on a forum:

_*Donkey Kong: Banana Kingdom
Donkey Kong: Jungle Fever
F-Zero AX Amusement Vision
F-Zero AX "Cycraft ver."
Gekitou Pro Yakyuu
Mario Kart Arcade GP
Mario Kart Arcade GP 2
Mobile Suit Gundam
Pokémon Battrio
Rhythm Tengoku
The Key of Avalon: The Wizard Master
The Key of Avalon Ver. 1.10
The Key of Avalon Ver. 1.20 : Summon The New Monsters
The Key of Avalon Ver. 1.30: Chaotic Sabbat
The Key of Avalon 2: Eutaxy Commandment
The Key of Avalon 2: War of the Key
Virtua Striker 2002
Virtua Striker 4
Virtua Striker 4 ver.2006
Wartran Troopers* _

I know F-Zero isn't working but maybe some others ?


----------



## SifJar (Jun 27, 2012)

Gan1664 said:


> Has anyone tested another game ?
> 
> I found this list on a forum:
> 
> ...



I believe the only patches present in quadforce are the two MK games and F Zero. The F Zero patch is not functional. Without patches, none of the other games will work either.


----------



## sonictopfan (Jun 29, 2012)

I didn't know Quadforce had an inactive patch for F-Zero, source?

Also Virtua Stricker 2002 is already on Gamecube, and Naomi of course, so it already works with DM/DML and on nullDC Naomi!


----------



## otherscott22 (Jun 30, 2012)

As a user who cares nothing for virtual nand/dm stuff, using an old chipped system, can i just install the mios wad and burn the iso to a disc (before running thru discex or w/e it is....?


----------



## seam (Jun 30, 2012)

u dont need to burn it to a disc. just install the wad. then run the game files through discex. then copy them into the "games" folder on your SD.. run the games through your quadforce channel or preferred loader...


----------



## Dork (Jul 2, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> I found this version of Dolphin that says:
> 
> "*Dolphin Triforce Git Changelog*
> * Fixed controls for MKGP2
> ...



I'd appreciate it if you didn't steal my rip and my artwork without giving me credit.

*removed link*


----------



## ganons (Jul 2, 2012)

How do you get this to work on hacked wii with just wiiflow installed? Got the game on sd card in the right dir. Installed quadforce wad, now what? Dont see a channel or the game from wiiflow


----------



## ganons (Jul 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe you need to edit the GameID. some users needed to do that depending on the ISO they have/dumped.
or try another loader?
I don't know which option you need to change in wiiflow to see gamecube/arcade games.


----------



## ganons (Jul 6, 2012)

is there a guide for the prerequistites?


----------



## ganons (Jul 7, 2012)

Would really apprciate some help


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 17, 2012)

i may be upping this thread but here's something interesting Mario Kart GP 1 and 2 both got id code GGPE01 and GGPE02 right well from jjkwik twitter account here we have GGPE03 and GGPE04 http://filetrip.net/view?RjViT14FNo http://filetrip.net/view?UPYrxHsTfk which could be Virtua Striker 2002 and F-Zero AX and thats when i thought did crediar continue working on quadforce instead of leaving it there only for us to only play the two Mario Kart GP games ?


----------



## CubeLer (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,
how can I start a Game?
I load the Game with Wii,Gamecube Controller (no wavebird) and Quadforce,the Game starts but I don't have any Credits to start the Game. How become Credits to start the games?

Bye


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does this break Dios Mios (not Lite)?


----------



## eadmaster (Aug 4, 2012)

CubeLer said:


> Hi,
> how can I start a Game?
> I load the Game with Wii,Gamecube Controller (no wavebird) and Quadforce,the Game starts but I don't have any Credits to start the Game. How become Credits to start the games?
> 
> Bye


Maybe the dump you are using is not the "right" one (must have the credits thing cracked).




Hyperstar96 said:


> Does this break Dios Mios (not Lite)?


yes , you can't have DM and quadforce installed at the same time.

My question:
how can I use quadforce in SNEEK (not -DI)?
(i've copied the "00000008.app" file into "/title/00000001/00000100/content" as suggested, but i need something else to launch the games...)


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Aug 4, 2012)

eadmaster said:


> Hyperstar96 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this break Dios Mios (not Lite)?
> ...



Thanks for telling me. Could I install quadforce on an emulated NAND and use it that way?


----------



## tecnical.k (Aug 4, 2012)

What IOS's do i install "Quadforce_v01.wad","RVL-BC-v6.wad" & "Mario Kart Arcade GP - UGP1.wad","Mario Kart Arcade GP 2 - UGP2.wad" under if i install it under just "IOS 249" my Wii just turns off when trying to load Mario Kart Arcade GP from the Wii's menu.If i install it under just "IOS 250" my Wii just turns off when trying to load Mario Kart Arcade GP from the Wii's menu.If i install from both IOS's it gets to the loading page with a big Nintendo sign (screen all greyed out) loading apploader . . . the freezes (stack dump error) ect ect ect .I tryed following this guys guide and no help :3  p.s my Wii softmodded and also im a Nub :3 not totally just jumping back onto the Wii homebrew/hacking scene again.Please help

~Tecnical~


----------



## eadmaster (Aug 5, 2012)

tecnical.k said:


> What IOS's do i install "Quadforce_v01.wad","RVL-BC-v6.wad" & "Mario Kart Arcade GP - UGP1.wad","Mario Kart Arcade GP 2 - UGP2.wad" under if i install it under just "IOS 249" my Wii just turns off when trying to load Mario Kart Arcade GP from the Wii's menu.If i install it under just "IOS 250" my Wii just turns off when trying to load Mario Kart Arcade GP from the Wii's menu.If i install from both IOS's it gets to the loading page with a big Nintendo sign (screen all greyed out) loading apploader . . . the freezes (stack dump error) ect ect ect .I tryed following this guys guide and no help :3 [media]http://www.youtube.c...C54bJojWSYE1wTg[/media] p.s my Wii softmodded and also im a Nub :3 not totally just jumping back onto the Wii homebrew/hacking scene again.Please help
> 
> ~Tecnical~


this is probably the simplest way and it's working for me:
1. install "Quadforce_v01.wad" with MMM in the REAL NAND (NOTE: this will make Dios Mios and DML unusable)
2. copy the "right" isos in the "sd:/games" dir
3. launch the games with cfg-loader-mod




Hyperstar96 said:


> eadmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hyperstar96 said:
> ...


see this tutorial.
A sneek2o nand is required, but i could not create it with the latest modmii...


----------



## super_baros (Aug 10, 2012)

Can someone help me please?.. I've kinda been out of the scene so i need some idiot proof help =(

I moved the quadforce,wad into my wad folder and then installed it.

I then tried to load mariokart via usb loader 3.0  but i just get a black screen and the wii freezes =(


----------



## sonictopfan (Oct 6, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## wiikey (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder if crediar will ever release a update


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2013)

wiikey said:


> I wonder if crediar will ever release a update


This version is called 0.1 Final, I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is "No".


----------

